# ...erleichtert, als dass...



## thosecars82

Wie würde man den folgenden Satz übersetzen?

Im Alltag haben alle die nützlichen Apps unser Leben schon viel zu sehr erleichtert, als dass man wieder dicke Fotoalben  oder Wörterbücher mit sich herumschleppen möchte.

Mein versuch:

En el día a día todas las aplicaciones han facilitado ya mucho nuestra vida, como para que se quiera llevar a cuestas gruesos álbumes de fotos o diccionarios.

Könnte man sagen, dass die Wörter "als dass" in der folgenden Struktur immer  wie "como para que" übersetzt werden kann?

Hauptsatz + , + Nebensatz (als dass ...)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

Hola thosecars82:
_
zu sehr erleichtert, als dass ... _würde ich mit _demasiado facilitado para que_ ... übersetzen.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

> Könnte man sagen, dass die Wörter "als dass" in der folgenden Struktur immer wie "como para que" übersetzt werden kann?


Ja. Und ich würde in deinem Beipiel auf _como_ nicht verzichten wollen. 

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

Warum sagt man gleichzeitig "viel" und "sehr". Es klingt komisch und ich weiß nicht, wie ich es übersetzen kann.

"Muy mucho"?  Auf Spanisch oder Englisch würde ich dies nicht sagen. Ich würde sagen: ... ha facilitado mucho...


----------



## Alemanita

thosecars82 said:


> En el día a día todas las aplicaciones han facilitado ya mucho nuestra vida, como para que se quiera llevar a cuestas gruesos álbumes de fotos o diccionarios.



En la vida cotidiana, todas estas aplicaciones útiles ya han facilitado *demasiado* nuestras vidas *como para que* querramos volver a cargar gruesos álbumes de fotos o diccionarios.

"demasiado como para que / demasaiado poco como para que" - creo que en ambos idiomas se usa con la comparación, no es cierto? Zu sehr, als dass / zu wenig, als dass ; otros contextos no se me ocurren.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Warum sagt man gleichzeitig "viel" und "sehr". Es klingt komisch und ich weiß nicht, wie ich es übersetzen kann.
> 
> "Muy mucho"?  Auf Spanisch oder Englisch würde ich dies nicht sagen. Ich würde sagen: ... ha facilitado mucho...


Vielleicht könnte man "_viel zu sehr_" mit "_más que demasiado_" übersetzen? Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> Warum sagt man gleichzeitig "viel" und "sehr". Es klingt komisch und ich weiß nicht, wie ich es übersetzen kann.
> 
> "Muy mucho"?  Auf Spanisch oder Englisch würde ich dies nicht sagen. *Ich würde sagen: ... ha facilitado mucho...*





> ...han facilitado ya mucho nuestra vida como para que...


Genauso würde auch ich das sagen. Es muss auch nicht alles wörtlich übersetzt werden, sonst läuft man Gefahr nicht idiomatische Sätze zu bilden.

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Vielleicht könnte man "_viel zu sehr_" mit "_más que demasiado_" übersetzen? Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Un saludo.


Da existiert nicht, aber ich glaube du das Folgende meinst:

"ya bastante". Dieser Ausdruck existiert und vielleicht bedeutet "viel zu sehr". Es wäre wie schon ziemlich.


----------



## osa_menor

Das meine ich nicht.
"_schon ziemlich_" ist etwas anderes als "_viel zu sehr_".
Ich versuche es mal an einem einfachen Beispiel mit dem Wort _gewöhnen _zu erklären.
Er ist daran gewöhnt. (Está acostumbrado a ésto.) 
Er ist *sehr* daran gewöhnt. (Está *muy* acostumbrado a ésto.) 
Er ist *zu* *sehr* daran gewöhnt, als dass er damit aufhören könnte. Está *demasiado* acostumbrado a ésto para poder dejarlo. 
Er ist *viel zu sehr* daran gewöhnt, als dass er damit aufhören könnte. Dies ist noch eine Steigerung (comparativo) des "zu sehr", also noch mehr als "zu sehr".


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Das meine ich nicht.
> "_schon ziemlich_" ist etwas anderes als "_viel zu sehr_".
> Ich versuche es mal an einem einfachen Beispiel mit dem Wort _gewöhnen _zu erklären.
> Er ist daran gewöhnt. (Está acostumbrado a ésto.)
> Er ist *sehr* daran gewöhnt. (Está *muy* acostumbrado a ésto.)
> Er ist *zu* *sehr* daran gewöhnt, als dass er damit aufhören könnte. Está *demasiado* acostumbrado a ésto para poder dejarlo.
> Er ist *viel zu sehr* daran gewöhnt, als dass er damit aufhören könnte. Dies ist noch eine Steigerung (comparativo) des "zu sehr", also noch mehr als "zu sehr".



Gute Erklärung. Danke.
Aber warum sagt man "zu sehr" statt "zu" in deinem Beispiel "Er ist *zu sehr* daran gewöhnt, als dass er damit aufhören könnte. "?


----------



## osa_menor

Also, eine genaue Regel kann ich jetzt nicht angeben. Aber auf jeden Fall kann _zu _hier nicht allein stehen.
Nach zu muss ein Adjektiv, Adverb oder Partizip stehen: zu heiß, zu groß, zu schnell, zu verdorben, zu viel, zu wenig, zu sehr, ...
"Zu daran gewöhnt" geht nicht. Man weiß dann auch nicht, ob "zu viel" oder "zu wenig" gemeint ist.


----------



## thosecars82

osa_menor said:


> Also, eine genaue Regel kann ich jetzt nicht angeben. Aber auf jeden Fall kann _zu _hier nicht allein stehen.
> Nach zu muss ein Adjektiv, Adverb oder Partizip stehen: zu heiß, zu groß, zu schnell, zu verdorben, zu viel, zu wenig, zu sehr, ...
> "Zu daran gewöhnt" geht nicht. Man weiß dann auch nicht, ob "zu viel" oder "zu wenig" gemeint ist.


Dann, warum sag man "zu sehr" statt "zu viel"? Ist es so, weil "viel" nur Nomen aber nicht Verben und "sehr" nur Verben aber nicht Nomen begleiten / komplementieren?


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Dann, warum sag man "zu sehr" statt "zu viel"? Ist es so, weil "viel" nur Nomen aber nicht Verben und "sehr" nur Verben aber nicht Nomen begleiten / komplementieren?


Das ist eine schwierige Frage für mich, da ich die Regeln meiner Muttersprache eher intuitiv anwende.

"viel" kann Substantive und Verben (auch Partizipien) begleiten:
viel Freude, viel Arbeit, viel gearbeitet, viel arbeiten, lernen, reden, schreiben,  ...

"sehr" (ohne "viel" dahinter) kann Adjektive und Verben (auch Partizipien) begleiten:
sehr hübsch, sehr hässlich, sehr heiß, sehr schwitzen, sehr freuen, sehr gebildet, sehr abgehoben, ...

Verwendet man "sehr" zusammen mit einem Verb, dann sagt man etwas über die *Intensität* dieser Tätigkeit aus.
Verwendet man "viel" zusammen mit einem Verb, dann sagt man eher etwas über das *Ergebnis* dieser Tätigkeit aus.

Hier wird dringend ein "Berufsgrammatiker" gebraucht!


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Hier wird dringend ein "Berufsgrammatiker" gebraucht!



Ich bin alles, nur kein "Berufsgrammatiker", aber ich kann ganz gut "nachgraben" und finden; und vielleicht hilft das ein bisschen auf die Sprünge:

*viel:*
eine unbestimmte, große Menge von etwas; reichlich 
Verstärkung des Komparativs 
*Synonyme:*
genügend, reichlich, zahlreich 
häufig, oft 
in Hülle und Fülle 

*sehr:*
Steigerung eines Adjektivs oder Adverbs ohne Vergleich: in hohem Maße, besonders 
Steigerung eines Verbs 
*Synonyme:*
Steigerung des Komparativs: viel 
äußerst 
mordsmäßig, unheimlich, wahnsinnig 
mächtig, tüchtig 

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

> Im Alltag haben alle die nützlichen Apps unser Leben schon _viel zu_ *sehr* erleichtert, als dass man wieder dicke Fotoalben oder Wörterbücher mit sich herumschleppen möchte.


sehr (_adv. como modificador verbal_) ⇒ zu sehr ⇒ viel zu sehr
mucho (_adv. como modificador verbal_) ⇒ muy mucho ⇒ muchísimo

Das Adverb _sehr_ (= _in hohem Maße_) bedeutet _mucho_ (= _en alto grado_) und kann durch das Intensivierungs-Adverb _zu_ verstärkt werden, und das daraus resultierende _zu sehr_ kann seinerseits durch _viel_ noch einmal um einiges in seiner Intensivität gesteigert werden: _viel zu sehr_.

Vielleicht hilft dir das, die Struktur von _viel zu sehr_ besser zu verstehen.

Saludos,


----------

